# Sometimes a dog comes into Rescue that makes you giggle



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Look at this cute little 5 month old Maltese x puppy . He arrived at the pound dyed a pretty shade of purple , he is now up for adoption , I think his rare color might make him valuable . Sarah


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sarah, the look on his face is priceless, poor little guy, almost looks embarrassed don't you think? He is a handsome boy :wub: and I am sure someone will fall in love with him, colour and all. I hope he finds a loving forever home very soon


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh he is adorable Sarah. What a sweet face he has.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: He does look embarrassed. LOL ~ He's a good-looking boy. Looks healthy.

Tell him I know how he feels, as my hair was purple once. A nice baseball hat worked for me ~ LOL


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh how sweet. He looks so sad sitting there. Someone needs to tell him how adorable he is. How could anyone have abandoned him?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Do you have any idea of why he was dyed purple?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh-what a sweet face. :wub: Purple is one of my favorite colors!! :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

he looks like a stuffed animal, what a adorable face, but look at his sad eyes :bysmilie: I hope he gets a good forever home soon


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Poor little guy. He does look alittle sad. But that crazy hair just might drawl attention to him - that could be a good thing. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh how cute! I just wanna kiss that little purple face.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He is so sweet looking. I hope someone comes along to change that sad face into a happy one, soon.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

haha! Poor little dewd. PURPLE, for crying out loud. Why couldn't he be a macho color like blue? Hope he gets adopted soon!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

AWWWW, he is soo cute!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Is his name Barney? LOL I like his purple color.
I bet someone will come in and sing the Barney
song to him...I love you, you love me, we're a 
happy family. With a great big hug and a kiss
from me to you, won't you say you love me too.
LOL! Can you tell I saw lots of Barney over the
years!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I wanna hug that little guy. What a sweetie - who could resist such an adorable pup, purple or not.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am sorry but that baby has very sad eyes. Looks like someone used him for a play pretty and got bored with him and just tossed him to the side. Hopefully he will find his fur-ever home really soon.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I wonder what the story is behind the purple hair....He is a cutie! I hope he soon finds his forever family!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little baby, he looks so sad.It breaks my heart.  Hope he gets a really good home.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What a face! :wub: What I wouldn't give to adopt him, so cute and probably as sweet as he looks. :wub:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I agree with Becky. He does have sad eyes. Poor little guy.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Actually the Rescue said that Timmy is displaying all the normal puppy behaviors . I just don't think he likes having his picture taken . He is sooo ADORABLE . Sarah


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Sarah please know that I was not directing the comment at you personally. I would not do that. And I can fully understand him not wanting his picture taken. My little Ezekiel that is a rescue hates his picture taken and I am bound and determined to try and get some shots of him tomorrow to share. Are you considering making him part of your family? He sure has a cute little face.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Becky , I know you weren't making a comment at me , it is ALWAYS sad when a precious dog like this ends up in Rescue . Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww he's really really cute - he has won my heart - I think someone will come around and adopt him really really soon ... Jacqui, weren't you interested to see him .... he looks like he could do with a big fat hug !!!

It's a nice shade of purple, could have been worse - I was thinking of those limited edition Lady Diana beanie baby shade of purple - remember those ???


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I am probably crazy, but I like the purple - he looks cute. I don't mind the hair colors as long as it doesn't hurt the dog and it is safe. I am thinking about doing something similar, but I am still trying to decide if I should use kool aid of vegetable food coloring.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

My skin kids buy spray-on color for dress ups like Halloween, and it washes out on the first try. My personal favorite was the NEON BRIGHT orange used to make Candi into Pippi Longstocking, with bouncing wired braids and all! I think those sprays would be gentle enough for our fluff-er-nutters…. You can buy them at Party City in the costume section.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the way his hair frames his eyes makes him appear sad.
That and he needs a trim on the nose. lol He looks like a nice
pup to me...purple and all.


----------

